# [LaTeX] Plug-in Eclipse



## molgow (29 Mars 2005)

Hello,

J'ai découvert un tout nouveau plug-in Eclipse pour faire du LaTeX, il s'appelle Texlipse. Je vous conseille vivement de l'essayer si vous voulez faire du LaTeX avec Eclipse 

A+,

Molgow


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> J'ai découvert un tout nouveau plug-in Eclipse pour faire du LaTeX, il s'appelle http://texlipse.sourceforge.net]Tex[/b]lipse. Je vous conseille vivement de l'essayer si vous voulez faire du LaTeX avec Eclipse
> 
> ...


Tu voudrais pas corriger ton lien ?


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Avril 2005)

C'est pas un peu usine à gaz Eclipse pour faire du LaTeX ?


----------



## molgow (9 Avril 2005)

Parfaitement d'accord, c'est un peu usine à gaz. Malgré tout, ça peut avoir ses avantages. Notamment, Eclipse intégre un module pour CVS, donc il devient très facile de se créer un projet LaTeX pour ensuite le mettre sur un CVS. Autrement, lorsque j'ai un projet Java, il peut être pratique de pouvoir écrire la documentation en LaTeX dans le même IDE.


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Avril 2005)

Ha si Emacs était un peu mieux intégré à OSX, j'attends Tiger avec impatience pour voir si le comportement de emacs dans le terminal devient moins erratique.


----------

